# Facilidad en el trato con clientes / sentido de la responsabilidad



## Venus_Butterfly

*Guten Abend, can anyone help me to translate this two sentences into German?? I am totally lost, many thanks!!!*

* *

*Facilitat en el trato con clientes y con los compañeros de trabajo.*

*Gran sentido de la responsabilidad e interés en la calidad del trabajo.*


----------



## Kuestenwache

I have to admit my Spanish is a little rusty, but I think I can give the second sentence a shot:
"Großer Sinn für Verantwortung und Augenmerkt auf die Qualität der Arbeit"

I think I'm either missing context or simply missunderstanding something about the first sentence but I think it might mean:

"Es erleichtert den Umgang von Kunden und Mitarbeitern"

But maybe someone else might know better.


----------



## Robocop

Venus_Butterfly said:


> Facilitat en el trato con clientes y con los compañeros de trabajo.
> Gran sentido de la responsabilidad e interés en la calidad del trabajo.


I am guessing based on my knowledge of French and Italian:
- Gewandt im Umgang mit Kunden und Arbeitskollegen
- Hohes Verantwortungsbewusstsein und Interesse (?) für die Qualität der Arbeit


----------



## Kuestenwache

I checked with my sister who is going to spend some time in Spain next year and corrected my first sentence but basicly she agreed with my translation.


----------



## Venus_Butterfly

Thank you very much for your answers, you saved my life! lol I did not write correctly the first sentence, it should be "facilidad", instead of "facilitat", I just wrote it in Catalan, my other language tongue!


----------



## Sidjanga

Hi,

I guess the context is somebody's job reference / certificado de trabajo/prácticas?

In this case, the first sentence (_facilidad en el trato con clientes._..) does not translate as "_Es erleichtert den Umgang von Kunden und Mitarbeitern_". (_es _would refer to something, not somebody).

I basically agree with Robocop's suggestions, but would probably say "_Hohes Verantwortungsbewusstsein und Interesse *an*/ Augenmerk auf die Qualität der Arbeit_".

*(*este es el sentido básico; sin embargo, tené en mente que lo de los certificados de trabajo es toda una ciencia en sí, y si la manera de cómo esté expresado tode esto es importante -porque lo necesitás para algo importante- sería mejor que nos des más contexto; y para este caso te sugiero que sigamos al lado, en el foro Español-Deutsch, y que abras ahí un hilo separado por cada expresión/frase que no te quede clara *)*.

Saludos


----------



## Sidjanga

NOTA DE MOD 

Hola a todos:

Este hilo originó en el foro _German_, lo cual es la razón por la que contiene (bastante) texto en inglés.

No obstante, dado que ahora llegó a este foro, les pido a quienes quieran aportar más cosas que por favor lo hagan en *castellano y/o alemán solamente*.

Gracias.


MODHINWEIS

Hallo Leute:

Dieser Thread wurde aus dem Forum _German _hierher verschoben, weshalb er viel Text auf Englisch enthält.

Da er sich aber  jetzt hier in diesem Forum befindet, bitte ich alle, die neue Beiträge schreiben wollen, dies *ausschließlich auf **Spanisch und/oder Deutsch* zu tun.

Danke.


----------

